# Egress Swing Direction



## Mostafa Magdy (Oct 30, 2019)

Hello, that's my first thread here and I'm sure it will not be the last one we have a new project that we are working on, it's  an academic building located in Alamin Egypt, we have almost all rooms occupant load exceeds 50 which require more than egress door in the room, in addition, making the door swing direction outside the room but making swing direction outside makes the overall plan looks weird any suggestion, ideas or exception for swing direction.

PS. I don't know how to upload an image here kindly advise.


----------



## jar546 (Oct 30, 2019)

Mostafa Magdy said:


> Hello, that's my first thread here and I'm sure it will not be the last one we have a new project that we are working on, it's  an academic building located in Alamin Egypt, we have almost all rooms occupant load exceeds 50 which require more than egress door in the room, in addition, making the door swing direction outside the room but making swing direction outside makes the overall plan looks weird any suggestion, ideas or exception for swing direction.
> 
> PS. I don't know how to upload an image here kindly advise.



Welcome.  You can put the photo on a free service and post the link.


----------



## Mostafa Magdy (Oct 30, 2019)

Mostafa Magdy said:


> Hello, that's my first thread here and I'm sure it will not be the last one we have a new project that we are working on, it's  an academic building located in Alamin Egypt, we have almost all rooms occupant load exceeds 50 which require more than egress door in the room, in addition, making the door swing direction outside the room but making swing direction outside makes the overall plan looks weird any suggestion, ideas or exception for swing direction.
> 
> PS. I don't know how to upload an image here kindly advise.



I've uploaded it here https://ibb.co/SymnRs0
Thank you jar


----------



## cda (Oct 30, 2019)

II


Mostafa Magdy said:


> I've uploaded it here https://ibb.co/SymnRs0
> Thank you jar



Why does it make it look weird?

What building code and year are you using?

What grade level is this school?

Cannot always have pretty


----------



## e hilton (Oct 30, 2019)

If i am ready that right, all the doors swing in.


----------



## Mostafa Magdy (Oct 30, 2019)

cda said:


> II
> 
> 
> Why does it make it look weird?
> ...



It looks weird if the swing direction was outside because we have plenty of doors due to occupant load.
The building is an Academic For Hospitality Management.
I'm using IBC 2015


----------



## Mostafa Magdy (Oct 30, 2019)

e hilton said:


> If i am ready that right, all the doors swing in.


They are, But they should swing the opposite direction.


----------



## Rick18071 (Oct 30, 2019)

1010.1.2.1 Direction of swing. Pivot or side-hinged
swinging doors shall swing in the direction of egress
travel where serving a room or area containing an occupant
load of 50 or more persons or a Group H occupancy.

*No exceptions!*


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 30, 2019)

I've seen a lot of school classrooms with the door set back into the room with the door swing into the corridor or hallway. The door is allowed to swing into the corridor depending on the width of the corridor. 

*IBC2012 section 1008.1.1.1 projections into the clear width* shall not exceed more than 4-inches. Most likely due to a blind persons cane detection.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 30, 2019)

Added: I've seen were the wall is inset and the door swings back into the wall when opened, taking space from the classroom, this keeps the door from projecting into the corridor. 

Hardware on a door like a closer would be permitted into the corridor not to exceed 4-inches.


----------



## cda (Oct 30, 2019)

Mostafa Magdy said:


> It looks weird if the swing direction was outside because we have plenty of doors due to occupant load.
> The building is an Academic For Hospitality Management.
> I'm using IBC 2015





What is the Square footage of the room??

What factor are you using for occupant load?

So adult education?


----------



## cda (Oct 30, 2019)

Mostafa Magdy said:


> It looks weird if the swing direction was outside because we have plenty of doors due to occupant load.
> The building is an Academic For Hospitality Management.
> I'm using IBC 2015




I see two doors only out of room 56


----------



## Mostafa Magdy (Oct 30, 2019)

Pcinspector1 said:


> Added: I've seen were the wall is inset and the door swings back into the wall when opened, taking space from the classroom, this keeps the door from projecting into the corridor.
> 
> Hardware on a door like a closer would be permitted into the corridor not to exceed 4-inches.


I've seen this also and I'm considering it.


----------



## Mostafa Magdy (Oct 30, 2019)

cda said:


> What is the Square footage of the room??
> 
> What factor are you using for occupant load?
> 
> So adult education?


I use multiple codes to calculate occupant load as it must comply with the Egyptian code, as I said, occupant  load exceeds  50 in almost all spaces which require 2 doors swinging out


----------



## JPohling (Oct 30, 2019)

Ok, so I am unsure of your question?  You know the code requires the doors to swing in the direction of egress so swing them in the proper direction.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 30, 2019)

Check classroom occupant load, 49 comes to mind for one exit access for an E-occupancy. Check your egress travel, may need additional class room exiting door? See section 1015.


----------



## JPohling (Oct 30, 2019)

Pcinspector1 said:


> Check classroom occupant load, 49 comes to mind for one exit access for an E-occupancy. Check your egress travel, may need additional class room exiting door? See section 1015.


he actually states that.............it must comply with the Egyptian code, as I said, occupant load exceeds 50 in almost all spaces which require 2 doors swinging out.............So I really am not sure why the question?


----------



## cda (Oct 30, 2019)

Sounds like cosmetic


----------



## my250r11 (Oct 30, 2019)

Pcinspector1 has it. Recess, create an alcove, what ever you want to call it. General about 3.5ft to allow for a clear corridor.


----------



## e hilton (Oct 30, 2019)

JPohling said:


> ..So I really am not sure why the question?


Thank you ... my thoughts exactly.


----------



## Yikes (Oct 31, 2019)

Mostafa, welcome.  Another potential alternative to creating a door alcove is to simply limit the maximum occupant load of the classroom to 49 or less.  You would need sings posted in each room stating this, so that someone doesn't come back later and allow more than 49 occupants.  See IBC 1004.1.2 (exception) which states:

Exception: Where approved by the building official, the actual number of occupants for whom each occupied
space, floor or building is designed, although less than those determined by calculation, shall be permitted to be used in the determination of the design occupant load.​


----------



## steveray (Oct 31, 2019)

You can swing them out, but watch for this...

1005.7.1 Doors. Doors, when fully opened, shall not reduce the required width by more than 7 inches (178 mm). Doors in any position shall not reduce the required
width by more than one-half.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 31, 2019)

steveray, I knew that was in there and couldn't find it yesterday.


----------



## steveray (Oct 31, 2019)

The recess or alcove is really the way to go, but it does eat up a lot of floor space.....


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 8, 2019)

Yes, but it is so nice to look at a clean corridor wall isn't it? This is done in hotels and other educational facilities all the time.
His is merely a "design" issue, not a code issue.


----------



## e hilton (Nov 8, 2019)

ADAguy said:


> His is merely a "design" issue, not a code issue.


If you are a designer or customer, design trumps code every time.


----------



## Yikes (Nov 8, 2019)

e hilton, I disagree.  for designers and customers, design does not always trump code issues.  If it did, the OP wouldn't have bothered asking the question in the first place.
I would put it differently: designers and customers want to know which code-compliant solution can best meet the goals of design.  And yes, that means knowing what the limits are in the code, and your particular design may take you right up to, but not over, that limit.


----------

